# Swietenia macrophylla and Swietenia mahogani



## indonesianwood (Feb 6, 2013)

i want to know what the different between Swietenia macrophylla and Swietenia mahogani when it was lumber..?
because what i know is just from the each has leaf before it sawing...
thanks before


----------



## indonesianwood (Feb 12, 2013)

[attachment=18193]is this Swietenia macrophylla or Swietenia mahogani..??


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a super expert, but that does not even look like Mahogany, if it is it is so blonde that it is definitely not the redhead


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2016)

@phinds @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 3, 2016)

Paul might say the same thing, no comment. The picture is to far away to see any detail. Yes Mark, very blonde looking. Need close up pictures too, of end grain, radial and tangential faces.


----------

